

Show HN: Slopes – Visualizing and Manipulating Economic Data on Your iPad - haginile
http://slopelabs.com

======
drglitch
What is the target market for this? If its financial industry professionals,
why would they use an iPad in lieu of a desktop they're spending all day
behind?

